# Is it just me?



## distress (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been in a relationship with my boyfriend for nearly a year now, after being hooked up by close friends. Within the past year, he has been right by my side: he respected my disability and has done his best to help me with it; he taught me various critical things that I will remember forever; he was even there for me when my mother died.

So is it just me that I don't feel anything for him?

There are times that I feel as if I am the luckiest girl in the world. But there are times that I strongly feel that he isn't 'the one', and that I do not want to spend the rest of my life with him. Yet, he loves me one hundred percent, and it pains me to be thinking of this.

Help, please. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

"I strongly feel that he isn't 'the one', and that I do not want to spend the rest of my life with him".

Trust your instincts; besides, this is a REALLY strong statement.

Back away...from the man......


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Do not think you need to marry him because he's a nice guy. believe me, that will ware off. He will stop doing nice things for you and if that's your only reason for feeling you should be with him, you'll be in bad shape a few years down the road. Not to mention, he deserves someone that loves him for him. not because he does things for you.


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

:iagree:


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

distress said:


> Within the past year, he has been right by my side: he respected my disability and has done his best to help me with it; QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe your afraid to let him go because you feel no other men will.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

You need to respect him and just let him go.

He sounds like a great guy and deserves to have someone that really will love him. You seem to be a very good person in that you are being very honest with yourself about the situation and that you are so worried about hurting him after the things he has done for you.

But although it will hurt at first (both of you) it's best for all that you let him go. Be gentle, but definitive. Tell him the truth. It sounds harsh, but the best thing is to make sure he knows that there really isn't any chance, so they he doesn't cling to any hope that might not be there.

You will feel like crap for doing it, but you will eventually realize it was the right thing to do... and so will he.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Please do not stay with him--I have made that mistake, and it is awful. Being alone is far preferable. Work on being happy with just YOU. If someone else comes along, great. No one's life is perfect--some of us lack "the one," but we do ok otherwise! I'd rather be alone without "the one" than stuck with "he's not the one." Trust me; I did that for 21 years and thought about it almost all along. Not a good way to be married.


----------

